# I wonder if I can get this plate at Home Depot



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Is that an illuminated plate?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> Is that an illuminated plate?


Yes, it glows like the Indiglo night lights. I'm assuming it's the same technology. 

The info on the back is "Panelescent by Sylvania." 120 volts, 0.2 watts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You got that in white, 8-gang Decora too? :laughing:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Never seen them, but that's pretty cool. I'd like a few of them for the stainmaker's rooms.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You got that in white, 8-gang Decora too? :laughing:


No, just a 7-gang despard. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> Never seen them, but that's pretty cool.


Yeah, I thought so too. This is over 35 years old, as it came from my dad's collection of stuff from when he worked for GE Wiring Device in the early '70's.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's one that's pretty close that I got a postcard on some time back: http://www.limelite.com/


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, the old eletroluminescent plate. I have only seen two, both in the same house. EL lighting was to be the wave of the future back in the 50s. Now it lights some dashboards and watch faces, but that's about it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I kinda want to install this somewhere just for nostalgia's sake.  I'm guessing the lighted handle switch rendered this plate useless.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonder if they will still work when switching an electronic ballast?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Wonder if they will still work when switching an electronic ballast?


Depends on whether it's intended to be wired in series or parallel with the load.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I must assume series.. Why would one want it to come on with the lights?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It would be in parallel with the switch, and in series with the load when the switch is off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why couldn't the plate itself be a lamp load, and not hooked to the switch at all? The two wires are hot and neutral. The switch doesn't enter into it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why couldn't the plate itself be a lamp load, and not hooked to the switch at all? The two wires are hot and neutral. The switch doesn't enter into it.


Could be wired that way. But most illuminated switches used for night light are wired in such a way that they are only on when the load is off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Could be wired that way. But most illuminated switches used for night light are wired in such a way that they are only on when the load is off.


But this isn't a switch. It's a plate.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmmm Guess one could use it both ways... 
I'm still trying to find my way around an electronic ballast connected to a motion detector.. Need to find a detector with a neutral that does not get it's power though the load. Wholesaler tells me they make them but they cost $90. Therefore most wholesalers don't even stock them. Guess I will get one someday soon as I'm taking out the 2- $18 (F14T5) lamps every two or three months.. 
Just something to thing about before you change the lamps (Incandescent to CFLs) or to electronic fixtures in your room controlled by a wall mounted motion detector..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter.. just include my 25% "finders fee" :thumbup: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120237


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> But this isn't a switch. It's a plate.


So.......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> So.......


It could be nothing more than a neon bulb inside. It would not be required to be wired to the switch and used to illuminate the switch when it is off.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i have 3 of those in my house...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> i have 3 of those in my house...


And how are they wired? As 24/7 night lights, or off the switch?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And how are they wired? As 24/7 night lights, or off the switch?


they don't work....so i have no idea:jester:...if i were to guess, i'd say night light only


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

But, does it render the switch box an outlet? :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Larry Fine said:


> But, does it render the switch box an outlet? :jester:


Thankfully, the NEC solved that debate by requiring AFCI's in all living areas. I think they changed the code because someone on the CMP read the M.H. Forum thread about that topic.  :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Funny ..In reading this reminds me..
When my kids we're growing up I put a c6 white Christmas light up in the light fixture in parallel with the switch to provide a night light. 
BTW that was in the early 80s before CFLs


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think they changed the code because someone on the CMP read the M.H. Forum thread about that topic.  :laughing:


"It's not a _bad_ idea." ~ _Johnny Castle's cousin Billy in Dirty Dancing, after Johnny sarcastically suggests that Baby fill in for Penny_


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Funny ..In reading this reminds me..
> When my kids we're growing up I put a c6 white Christmas light up in the light fixture in parallel with the switch to provide a night light.
> BTW that was in the early 80s before CFLs


That reminds _me..._

When my son was little, I wired a 2a 400v diode across the switch in the hall bath, so he had on and dim.

(And no, I didn't write 'dim' over the 'off' on the toggle. )


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Thankfully, the NEC solved that debate by requiring AFCI's in all living areas.


Of course, that's a mixed blessing. :whistling2:


----------

